# Easy build display shelf



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Recently my wife started to buy those chubby little chef figures but really had no were to display them so i was ordered out to the home shop until i made her something to sit them on.she instructed me to make it simple ,not to spend 2 months replicating a piece of 18th century furniture.So off i went ,picked up some 3/4" oak plywood,a couple lengths of red oak stock,a piece of red oak crown, three stair balasters and some 1/4" oak plywood for the back.A few hours later it was finished,threw a coat of pecan stain on, the following morning i put on 2 coats of bullseye shellac,bamm, i was free again.


----------



## bird dog (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice job. What's a few hours?
I am interested to really see wht the true finish is.
Could you post a new picture with either a natural light source
or a tungsten filter/setting on your camera? everything seems so orange.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. I like the spindle design.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Any better ? sorry i own a crappy camera


----------



## bird dog (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice. What brands of finishes did you use? Bullseye is that a brand? I am sure the loml would like something like that.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

sorry wrong finish ,this piece was finished with 4 coats of ureathane,got mixed up with another project.I have used the zinsser shellac on something else recently,i used it to seal and finish some draws for a cabinet i built,cut finish time down buy sealing and finishing in one step.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Great job, - - lots of character. :thumbsup: 

Oh yeah, - - and lots of characters, too. :laughing:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

You are busted! Where is the gang switch/outlet cover? Found another guy who has a long list of duit items!

Ok...so how about a picture lower so we can see the corner unti...looks great from what we can see.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Good job Wiz. 

I used a half spnidle design on on the 4x4 newels of a deck I built in '99. Customer said she wanted something "really different" so I came up with a design which utilited the 52 degree angle of the 3 pyramids in the VOTKs, on both entry steps at two of the corners and also on a turn which she had originally said a 90 would be cool. I asked her for "some lattitude" and she said yes so I threw out the 90s and used 52 again, which pointed the long portion of the deck exactly straight at the lake shoreline. Dumb luck or coincedence.
It gave her a great conversation piece but the half spindles on all the newelswere what really crumbled her cookie. 

Anyway sounds like you and the missus have a great relationship. She says "Build me a so-and-so" and you build her a so-and-so. :laughing: 
I can relate. My wife said in '04 "honey build us a log house...". I won't go into it it's a long story, only to say it "evolved" and I am fixin to put up a timber frame bent as soon as I hit "submit reply". :yes:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats funny after i looked at the pic ,i knew someone was going to say something, i got pinched.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice good job.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i need help im wanting to build a book shelf that is 6ft h by 3ft w and 13in deep is there any ideas on how to do this im new to this. thanks


----------

